# Too much nature?



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi guys, I've always been a fan of trying to keep fish in such a way that they are comfortable and present them with a surrounding that would be as close to 'nature' as possible. I have no idea what nature really is for these guys but I assume a pond or slow moving river would have lots of plants and not much light and lots of roots and things.

So I'm pretty sure I've created a tank thats comfortable for them because its not very brightly light and it gives them a place to dart around and hide if they need to, but in doing so, have I made it hideously ugly? Most of my friends who see the tank say its "too much nature'" and that they want to see the fish and how this is in their opinion not really nice.

My fish are not all from one region so I'm sure each of their surroundings are different but this is what lives in the tank:

16x Congo tetras
4x Clown Loach
10x Black skirt tetra
6x Emperor tetra
1x Beta
1 Pr Kribensis

The tank is a 120 gallon with 2x Eheim 2217 filters and one Eheim 2260. I've also noticed that after having the plants in the water, the qualtiy has gotten much better but the colour of the water is way more yellowish. I can change the tank water by 25% and by the next day its exactly where it was in terms of colour. I assum this is Tanin? I thought that would only be from drift wood.

Anyway should I leave it looking like this or get rid of some of the houseplants above which means some of the roots would go as well.

Any feedback on the setup and appearance welcome










If the picture does not show, try this link http://99.252.251.56/pics/aquarium/plants.jpg 
having some DNS issues at the moment.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

pics would be nice.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

XSPhoto said:


> pics would be nice.


Try this link. My photo I posted is not showing due to DNS issues. Will probably work in about 6 hours








http://99.252.251.56/pics/aquarium/plants.jpg


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

looks awesome.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

What are all the roots to? Honestly I think its to much. Mabey sink some of it? then you'd have some at the top and some at the bottom with the middle open for viewing/fish swimming.

Looks good, but could look better imo, if you open it up a little in the middle.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think there's too much nature, i actually really like the idea, but I would suggest that you try to re-arrange things to make it more aesthetically pleasing. the roots in the foreground are a little too obtrusive, being able to keep them towards the back wall would help out immensely.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

XSPhoto said:


> What are all the roots to? Honestly I think its to much. Mabey sink some of it? then you'd have some at the top and some at the bottom with the middle open for viewing/fish swimming.
> 
> Looks good, but could look better imo, if you open it up a little in the middle.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love the look and concept. Very cool... I might try something like this down the road, to be honest with you. It's a sweet look with the plants growing up and out of the tank like that.

I'd personally mix in some low light plants UNDER the water - think anubias or java fern.

And if you're looking to secure the plants/roots in place try using some fishing line to bundle some of the roots and tie them to pieces of driftwood and such. That would allow you to aquascape it a little better.

Cheers.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

you could even just use a piece of fishing line strung long ways across the tank towards the back to keep the plants from scooting forward so much. but larger driftwood pieces could definitely help. and yea, it's immensely expensive!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

looks good but its not really natural since it looks like a SA setup but congos are from africa but either way its nice

are those all plastic plants in there?


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Ya all the underwater plants are silk, all the plants at the top which have rooted in the water are real....so that means all the roots are real. Thats a lot of roots











sean-820 said:


> looks good but its not really natural since it looks like a SA setup but congos are from africa but either way its nice
> 
> are those all plastic plants in there?


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

love that set up.. plants coming out of the tank is nice! some low light plants as suggested would be nice too


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice, i love natural looking tanks.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

looks great , maybe a tad over crowded. I had trouble finding your wish. maybe a little less roots to open it up a bit more.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I cant believe I have NEVER thought of that! I have 3 of those in pots at my house and occasionally would cut them and place them in a vase. 
You can trim the roots back a little at a time as well.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looooks awsome good job


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Honestly I think its too much things in the tank. I like tanks that dont have soo much things. But i bet your fishes like it a lot.


----------



## darkrage (Jul 28, 2007)

Awesome tank. You have any other shots of that plant you're growing? Might try something like this wanted to know what kind of plant that was.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

go to the information section click on the DIY section and there are instructions on making driftwood yourself


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Its a pothos. They are variegated as well as all green. CHEAP and VERY HARDY!

I have one that has been cut back and alive (all right about to sound pathetic) but in the family since my grandmother was still around . Nearly 25 years ago. Of course split and cut many times but. Look in office buildings they are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll take more pics tomorrow and post them. They are great. Very easy to grow and keep and I believe the water quality has improved greatly since they have been rooting in the water. It also is great cover for smaller fish. I have a Betta in the tank that considers the roots on the right side his home and defends it fiercly







Cute to watch. The others also like to dart through all the roots. Sometimes I see the ends of the roots nibbled on so I guess they do eat them too which might be healthy for them.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

im from oshawa too dude.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

You could try trimming some of the roots to open it up a bit. But your tank looks very nice and natural IMO. And as mentioned, add some live low light plants in the bottom to make it totally natural.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks good to me.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Very cool. We should see if others on this board are from Oshawa and get a bunch to go for a drink or something











TimmyTeam said:


> im from oshawa too dude.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

im pretty sure piranha guy dan or something like that is from newcastle which is close.


----------

